# Online AD&D campaign seeks 2 to 4 new players



## elfstone (Aug 24, 2011)

The Glory of Rome.


It’s a Roman world built and ruled by the Romans. The only problem is that they haven’t taken possession of it yet. Positioned in the center of the known world and the Mediterranean sea “roman lake” and favored by the Gods, they are poised to dominate all within there grasp.

This is a campaign in the ancient world at a turning point in history. It’s 265 BC and the once minor city of Rome has risen to dominate most of the Italia, all within the last generation. This is the world of the infantry man the Shield, Spear and javelin. Few solders use a blade and even fewer armies fight as a whole. However the Romans have changed warfare forever with the first long standing army in history. They train and fight as a single unit, in formation for the greater glory of Rome.

Demi-humans have vast empires and until recently ruled all that could be seen. Many lived there whole life with out ever seeing a human. Mankind were the things of legend, that has all changed. Humans once dominated the world and fell from grace, How the last civilization of man, the Romans want it all back. Which side will you fight on? Will you command vast armies or travel in a small party of powerful friends? 



This will be a low to mid Arcane magic world” only specialist mages are allowed” and Evocation magic has not been used in almost 1,000 years. However clerical powers will be increased and common place. This is a world of God’s, blood and Iron. There will be several changes especially on available armor and weapons, along with racial rewrites. It’s a classical world full of the unwashed barbarians and the Glory of Rome.

WE play every other Friday night from 9pm to 1am EST “utc -5” . our current secedual is 9-2, 9-16, 9-30 ect.

I’m looking for 2 to 4 great players who are used to Gary Gygax style of challenge to campaigns. THE party currently has a Macedonian Fighter, Britain Druid and a Numidian Rogue. The party needs another Fighter and a Cleric, a witch would not hurt. I have included a campaign forum link to answer your questions.

Glory of Rome


----------



## Tharian (Aug 25, 2011)

By editing the color, you've now made it very hard for those who have switched back to the dark color scheme to read your posting.  You might consider not specifying the color of the text and letting the built-in color schemes handling that.


----------



## xistknight (Aug 25, 2011)

*New whatever*

I would like to join your game as either a Germanic cleric or a warrior. I am flexible.  I know a good bit about the Germanic tribes before and after the fall of the Empire so I can play a "good" PC....maybe.


----------



## elfstone (Aug 26, 2011)

that's grea tto hear have you gone to our games forum yet?
Glory of Rome

our campaign is mid Republic  265 bc just before teh 1st Punic war.

take a look at our game forum my contact info is there, and get back to me.   this weekend is kind of busy however when are you aviable to roll your starting stats?


----------



## xistknight (Aug 27, 2011)

I've changed my mind. Sorry, I won't be playing.


----------



## silliker (Aug 30, 2011)

i kinda like to play, but im not so sure......

I'll fix my time first..


----------



## elfstone (Aug 31, 2011)

silliker said:


> i kinda like to play, but im not so sure......
> 
> I'll fix my time first..





WHat is it that has you on the fence?  perhaps a quick Q & A will help you descide to play.


so far i have 2 confirmed new players still seeking 1 to 3 more.  at the moment we have 5 players i would like 6 to perhaps 8.


----------

